# charlie and shophie's breeding journal



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

friday,25th march:
the egg
i went over to my lil guys cage and to my surprise i found they where using the nesting box,charlie jumped out to keep me away from the nest and i found that there was an egg in it  it made me super happy! im letting them have some alone time


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

congrats, but alone time is not what you want you want to condition them so that by the time baby comes you can look in the box, so twice a day minimum keep it kinda on schedule know on the box and look around, gently move mom/dad off egg, shine flash light onit(this part is good once they have sat tight for 5 days as it will allow you to see if its fertile), basically you dont want parents that startle easily, they nned to get used to you going in that box, i have a pair dad moves one way mom moves another and i dont need to watch my hands around dad to pick up and candle an egg, and even their chicks.


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

ohh ok yer iv been looking in and cheeking on them,nothing new yet,looks like it might be one egg this year,maybe


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

sunday,27th march:
*egg 2*
we now have 2 little eggs! just went in to cheak on them and he was there! super proud there doing so well!


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

congradulations, good luck with the little ones i lost one today and gained one, but there are still 4 more to look forward to.


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks good luck with yours


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks, i cant wait for those 4 to hatch that will be 5v more chicks to the 7 or 8 (8th is nearly weaned) that im hand feeding now lol, they are really cute so if this is your first ever clutch dont be shocked by the fuzzy et look. they all have personalities tht they show as they get older.


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

dont worry i love birds my nan has pigions too and iv got my own that sits on my shoulder lol its so cute


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs, can't wait for the little fuzzies!!!


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank roxy i cant wait eath!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Congrats on the eggs


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks iperry


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

You can call me Lindsey


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

lperry82 said:


> You can call me Lindsey


Can I call you Lindsey?  

Anyway congrats on the eggs charlie&sophie1!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

xoxsarahxox said:


> Can I call you Lindsey?
> 
> Anyway congrats on the eggs charlie&sophie1!!!


Of course you can lol


----------



## charlie&sophie1 (Mar 26, 2011)

thanks a heap guys


----------

